# Les Paul Alternative



## Bobbypols (Jun 28, 2007)

Well, after witnessing the quality control of gibsons, their high prices, the fact that the company is run by greedy fat cats who like to sue the pants off of others for making better quality stuff (ie PRS) and now guitar hero 3 over stipulations concerning the controller...im looking for another type of guitar that is essentially a les paul in tone, and playability of les pauls of old...


any suggestions would be appreciated...i already have a epiphone les paul, and I am looking to upgrade.

thanks.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Might try and find a PRS SC245

http://www.prsguitars.com/sc245/index.html


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Mahogany Telecaster*

I think a Mahogany Telecaster with a maple top, a fat maple neck with a rosewood fretboard, and twin PAF's would make a great LP type guitar!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Maybe you can try with Japanese alternative, like an Edwards, Tokai or Burny! I heard many goods comments on them since I'm here! If I can save enought money I will hunt one of those!


----------



## Bobbypols (Jun 28, 2007)

fretboard said:


> Might try and find a PRS SC245
> 
> http://www.prsguitars.com/sc245/index.html


OMG why did you have to show me that PRS.... its a :sport-smiley-002: 

damn, so expensive...wonder if there is a SE version of that...


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Ti-Ron said:


> Maybe you can try with Japanese alternative, like an Edwards, Tokai or Burny! I heard many goods comments on them since I'm here! If I can save enought money I will hunt one of those!


All great guitars. I love my LPs (despite the evil Gibby empire) but I was very impressed with the tone and playability of the Ibanez SZR series and the ART series, the last being very close to an LP in shape. Very nice instruments for the price. Also the new Hagstrom Swedes might be something to check out.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

One word: Heritage.

From the people who once made Gibson.

TG


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

heritage are definitely nice. 

ESP/Burny are great les paul copies. the tokai's i've played have all been very nice, too. dean USA stuff is very nice. how about hamer? they're double cutaway guitars, but gibson-ish in tone and feel, and really nicely made.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

The SE singlecut has a 25" scale rather than 24.5 on the 245, among other differences.

http://www.prsguitars.com/sesinglecut/index.html


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Heritage H-150?
Here's a nice gold top


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

While they can be expensive as well--a used Les Paul may fit your bill.
Or a used 70's Ibanez copy--or one of their own models with maple (Ibanez Artist for example.) Not real cheap either--but you may be able to find one for a decent price. Ibanez is making Artists again, and I've seen them for under $1000--with maple tops. I haven't plugged one of the newer ones in--but they feel nice to hold and play--so the electronics could be changed.


----------



## drift_boat (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamer USA*

Hamer USA Studio, Studio Custom, or Sunburst. They are high quality toneful instruments.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

zontar said:


> Or a used 70's Ibanez copy--or one of their own models with maple (Ibanez Artist for example.) Not real cheap either--but you may be able to find one for a decent price. Ibanez is making Artists again, and I've seen them for under $1000--with maple tops. I haven't plugged one of the newer ones in--but they feel nice to hold and play--so the electronics could be changed.


I noodled on this one for a minute. Nice and hefty, but not a ton. Chunky neck. Neck radius feels about 14 or 16". Got a nice acoustic ring. I usually don't plug them in. Plays smoothly, nice action. Colour isn't my cup of tea. 
http://www.capsulemusic.com/retail/detail.asp?ID=3863



drift_boat said:


> Hamer USA Studio, Studio Custom, or Sunburst. They are high quality toneful instruments.


I have a Hamer P90 Special. They are definitely an alternative for an LP Special

The thing to remember, is that these guitars are Les Paulish, but not Les Pauls. They are Double Cuts (which I prefer - I just can't get over the heel on an LP) They have a bit of their own character.


----------



## rockinbluesfan (Mar 3, 2008)

Here's my LP alternative and I love it!









Sorry I think I already posted a pic. in another thread!


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2008)

Ti-Ron said:


> Maybe you can try with Japanese alternative, like an Edwards, Tokai or Burny!...


Speaking of japanese. Here's an El Degas LP posted
12 hrs ago on Kijiji. $400.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Tele Deluxe, PRS SE, Epiphone, Hamer...lots of choices. Hamer and PRS have a pretty good lock on the necessary vibe without being absolute copies.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

traynor_garnet said:


> One word: Heritage.
> 
> From the people who once made Gibson.
> 
> TG


You should change that to say 'from a few of the people who once made Gibson.'

Most of the employees went to Nashville.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm not sure, are you asking for a good LP style guitar cheaper than a Gibson, or a LP style that gets closer to the old Gibsons but not from Gibson?

If it's the second one, I think there's a Guitar Clinic replica for sale in the classifieds.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> I noodled on this one for a minute. Nice and hefty, but not a ton. Chunky neck. Neck radius feels about 14 or 16". Got a nice acoustic ring. I usually don't plug them in. Plays smoothly, nice action. Colour isn't my cup of tea.
> http://www.capsulemusic.com/retail/detail.asp?ID=3863


I always advise people to play an electric without it being plugged in first. If you don't like the sound that way--don't get it. If you like the sound not plugged in, but the pickups aren't great--you can always upgrade. I did like the ones I tried in the store.


----------



## Eric Pykala (Jul 1, 2006)

In the June issue of Guitar Player they do a "fight club" comparing a $4400 PRS SC245 to a $8000 Gibson 59 RI. Art Thompson's taste runs very close to my own, and I think he nails it in this comparison. The SC245 is one of the coolest guitars PRS has ever made, and the first guitar that seriously challenges the LP. This coming from a looooongtime LP player.
Used Hamer is also an outstanding value.-Eric


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

zontar said:


> I always advise people to play an electric without it being plugged in first. If you don't like the sound that way--don't get it. If you like the sound not plugged in, but the pickups aren't great--you can always upgrade. I did like the ones I tried in the store.


+1

I usually try to take an electric into the acoustic room at the store. As Zontar said, the electrics are easy to change, you can't change the fundamental tone of the wood.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

two I recently got...this is a History, made for the Shimamura chain of stores by FujuGen here, it`s a real beauty and the pics don`t really show just how nice it is. Honduras mahogany back, Honduras rosewood fringer board, Timeless Timber top...made from that lumber that was discovered at the bottom of the Great Lakes years ago...just a great guitar. Circle fret system exclusive to that maker.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

and this one which I know nothing about...came with Alnico Pro IIs and I`m still trying to figure out the wiring...the tone pots are dummy but the volume pots are not wired like regualr ones...in the middle position things get very interesting, I think one becomes a blend pot in the mid position, not sure. Might be a custom made, not in my catalogs nor seen before by me. Has a great compound neck...very soft upper V and changes to more of a C lower down...quickly becoming my favorite guitar...sounds great and plays better.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

so you wont get a gibson les paul, which is what you want.. because they've sued people and just like any other large manufacturer, have put out lemons?

I'd just grab a used gibson LP, if that's what i truly wanted. I'm in no way slandering the others - that japanese LP looks mighty fine!

oh yeah, my contribution: Carvin Singlecut. mm HM!


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

OH...a GIBSON Les Paul?










another real nice choice out there is Yamaha...the Lord Players like this have the Gibson headstock, the Studio Lords do not. This is not a top end but playes very nice just the same. It`s an LP400...paid $250.oo.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm suprised that I forget to mention Agile and Reverend. That Roundhouse
looks really sweet!


----------



## biggreen (Mar 23, 2008)

laristotle said:


> Speaking of japanese. Here's an El Degas LP posted
> 12 hrs ago on Kijiji. $400.


I used to own one of these about 10 years ago, except mine had an all natural maple finish. It was a great guitar for the couple hundred bucks it cost me back then, but I wouldn't spend $400 on one of these considering the bolt on neck. It was pretty thick there and considering you could buy a top of the line neck threw Agile for about $100 less...


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

There's a great looking late 80s Ibanez Artist on TGP right now for asking price of $400.
Not sure if he'd ship and it might be expensive for shippng + duty (remember made in Japan = duty) but damn that's a nice guitar...especially for that money


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

biggreen said:


> I used to own one of these about 10 years ago, except mine had an all natural maple finish. It was a great guitar for the couple hundred bucks it cost me back then, but I wouldn't spend $400 on one of these considering the bolt on neck. It was pretty thick there and considering you could buy a top of the line neck threw Agile for about $100 less...


Agreed, I wouldnt pay more than ~ 170-200 MAX on one of those. And even then it would have to be a pretty special one. The ones the i have picked up in the past have been firewood.


----------



## biggreen (Mar 23, 2008)

Archer said:


> Agreed, I wouldnt pay more than ~ 170-200 MAX on one of those. And even then it would have to be a pretty special one. *The ones the i have picked up in the past have been firewood*.



 lol, ya. It was actually my second guitar ever an I was probably about 16 at the time. It served me well then but I didn't really know any better. I think I would only buy one for dirt cheap and it would have to be identical to the one I had for nostalgic reasons only, and even then it would probably sit in the closet until I could give it away/sell it to someone in need (or went camping and needed kindling). :smile:


----------



## Perkinsfan (Oct 17, 2007)

Dillion makes a pretty nice LP copy.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

ESP Eclipse and Washburn Idol


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Check out the Carvin CS models. High end guitars at great prices.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

about the same as a gibson, is what the Carvin's go for  lol (but damn fine guitars)


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

zontar said:


> I always advise people to play an electric without it being plugged in first. If you don't like the sound that way--don't get it. If you like the sound not plugged in, but the pickups aren't great--you can always upgrade. I did like the ones I tried in the store.


I agree ,if it projects well it's usually a keeper!:rockon:


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

you know what opinions are like, but let me save you the trouble, nothing really sounds exactly like a gibson les paul, unless IT IS a gibson les paul, except for the new ones which are chambered, they don't really resemble les pauls. (well, they do visually, but all the wood missing really changes the voice, some like this, but I prefer the chunk o wood, as that is what a les paul is.)

I've owned burny, tokai, greco, and while excellent, not quite les paul.

I suggest finding a used one as others have, lots on the market and lots to play, or you can take a chance and find a good price on one @ craiglist or evilbay.


----------



## natelp (Mar 21, 2008)

I was looking for an LP a few months ago. I played a lot of guitars, even a gibson, and the one I fell in love with was luckily also in my price range: an Epi Ultra 2. This is a chambered LP. For me, the chambering is great, makes it sound fantastic and - this is where the ultra 2 sold me - really helps the nanomag pickup sound a touch more acoustic.

The best alternative I found for sound was the Reverend Roundhouse. I wanted the sexy curved top instead of the roundhouse's slab so I kept looking.

I also really liked the VG Strat, although it was out of my price range and didn't have the LP body style, of course.


----------



## cknowles (Jan 29, 2008)

Here's another option:
Built it myself from a Saga Kit.
Only parts left original are the neck, body and bridge hardware.
Pickups are GFS vintage 59's.



















Here's what she sounds like
jazzy.mp3


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Nice looking guitar. I'm not usually a flame guy but that's a pretty damned handsome finish.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

i am a flame guy, and thats a sexy finish lol


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

me too、I like figured wood...mother nature`s art.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

guess I'm a little late, but Heritage make an amazing guitar....in kalamazoo too


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

I think your best bet would be a Tokai. Excellent quality at a great price.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Another one not to overlook and of great build quality is a Guild Bluesbird made at the Westerly RI plant before Fender bought them out .

I also 2nd (or 3rd) the Heritage , usually priced very reasonable and outstanding guitars . :banana:


----------



## rbwi (Aug 5, 2006)

*Dillion DXC-650F*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
My favorite les paul is the best bang for the buck available in canada.

The Dillion DXC-650F from JSD Guitar Shack.

unbeatable at 375$ ( including a free set up with the string gauge of your choice )

It completely blows away all the epiphones i tried.
(except the joe perry boneyard sig, but it's 3x the price )

Easily on par with the agiles al-3000 series from Rondo music
( except you don't have to deal with high shipping costs, customs fees,
and their lack of quality control( bad fret jobs,rusty hardware, with agile,
you can either get a lemon or a diamond) Kevin at JSD personnally goes
over your guitar and set it up )

here's some pics of mine :


----------



## WEEZY (May 23, 2008)

I bought this *Phoenix* guitar new in about 1987 I think... it was my first guitar. It weighs a ton, but sounds great! It originally came w/ 2 Dimarzio HB's but I replaced the bridge PU w/ a 70's humbucker of unknown origin.

If anyone knows anything about Phoenix, I'd love to hear it. All I know is that the company doesn't exist anymore.


----------



## twoonie2 (Jan 19, 2008)

*PRS SE Singlecuts are good as well!!*

I have a PRS Tremonti Singlecut SE and it kicks major a$$. 
It's the whole package (sound, feel and looks) and if you're not 100% satisfied with the stock pickups you can always slap in some Gibsons, Duncans, etc in it.. 

http://www.prsguitars.com/tremontise/index.html
http://www.musiciansfriend.com/product/PRS-Guitars-Tremonti-SE-Electric-Guitar?sku=514470

http://www.prsguitars.com/sesinglecut/index.html
http://www.musiciansfriend.com/product/PRS-Guitars-SE-Single-Cut-Electric-Guitar?sku=519375


http://www.prsguitars.com/sesinglecuttrem/index.html
http://www.musiciansfriend.com/product/PRS-Guitars-SE-Singlecut-Trem-Electric-Guitar?sku=515828


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Evilmusician said:


> I agree ,if it projects well it's usually a keeper!:rockon:


Yeah. You'll probably never see me playing a guitar made from agathis, or even basswood. Whenever I play one of those guitars unplugged, it sounds to me like it's made with Popcicle sticks held together by a quart of glue.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

NB-SK said:


> Yeah. You'll probably never see me playing a guitar made from agathis, or even basswood. Whenever I play one of those guitars unplugged, it sounds to me like it's made with Popcicle sticks held together by a quart of glue.


You mean they're not? News to me...


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

http://www.washburn.com/products/electrics/ps/ps7200.aspx

never played one before but i do own a washburn.Some hate the tone of washburns but i like them.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

xuthal said:


> http://www.washburn.com/products/electrics/ps/ps7200.aspx
> 
> never played one before but i do own a washburn.Some hate the tone of washburns but i like them.


LOL. Paul Stanley looks hilarious in that picture.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Basswood (from Wikipedia):

'In the percussion industry, basswood is sometimes used as a material for drum shells, both to enhance their sound and their aesthetics. Basswood is also frequently used as a material for electric guitar bodies. In the past, it was typically used (along with Agathis) and favoured for less-expensive models. However, due to its better resonance at mid and high frequency, and better sustain than alder, it is now more commonly in use with superstrats. It can also be used for the neck because of its excellent material integrity when bent and ability to produce consistent tone without any dead spots according to Parker Guitars."

Agathis (from Wikipedia):

"The wood is commonly used in the manufacture of budget-priced guitars."

I don't see a problem with basswood, if you get a good piece, just like any other wood.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

I think it's a matter of opinion... we tend to forget that guitars, much like automobiles, are susceptible to trends - not merely in appearances and body profiles, but in the materials themselves. There's a kind of snobbery at work here, one which depends on putting down certain materials in order to elevate certain others. It's an old game and it's not likely to go away any time soon.

I too thought basswood was something inferior... nowadays it's less clear to me what its supposed flaws are. How I feel about it relative to alder, mahogany, ash, etc. is something of a moving target. In any case, I don't agonize over it. Basswood is said to be a very soft wood, true. Not so much of a problem if the top coat is a hard protective one and you don't bash your guitar around too much... but sustain wise, it's pretty nice. I have a Washburn superstrat that's got great tone and sustain... it sings, even unplugged... and yep, the body's basswood. I was playing it last night and it's one of my most effortless guitars to work with.... stuff just comes easy on it. But you know, that's a combination of things... the neck, the fretwork, the weight and balance... it's not so cut and dried as we are sometimes led to believe.

Personally, when it comes to the kinds of wood we prefer in our guitars, I think traditionalists tend to overcompensate for the sake of the supposed wisdom of their choices - alas, you can always say that those who disagree tend to overcompensate when defending their own choices... so it goes. _Sigh_.


----------



## cohenj (Feb 7, 2006)

*Les Paul'ish Guitars*

In the "great bang for the buck" department, check out the Michael Kelly Valor Custom. It's a double cutaway, but you still get a slab of mahogany with a carved Maple cap, set neck, ebony finger board, grovers, graphtek nut, Tonepro bridge and Rockfield pickups with coil taps that are spot-on PAF clones. For less than $500.00, you can't go wrong...

I've been gigging with this guitar and it rocks. Been leaving my strat at home.

JC


----------

